# Congratulations to Devils Son In Law, new to the Grand Pa life❤️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve seen proud new parents, but when it comes to being a Grand Parent it’s same Love, only the Grandparents shine in a special way❤ I’m just a Great uncle, but I have been blessed with 9 great nieces and nephews. Also my Godson and his 3 brothers. I’ve often wondered is it because we are older when Grand children come into our lives and we realize just how precious life is ???? I can’t wait to hopefully hear some of the Devils Son In Laws experiences.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Jake!!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes congratulations!  Give our best to your family.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, Tag and everyone!! It's been a rather interesting week for myself and our family and I'm still trying to process it all! :headbang:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Holy moley! Congratulations, man. Start making a list of things to do together. Making a slingshot, camping, making a knife, etc... let the good times roll.


----------

